# 지 일이나 제대로 하고 남일에 참견하던가



## SEA91

Hi there!
Can someone tell me what these sentences mean? I can understand some of the words but only literally. Seems like an angry person talking here.
If someone could explain the meaning, I would appreciate it.

지 일이나 제대로 하고 남일에 참견하던가. 지는 방바닥에 똥싸놓으면서 남 방바닥에 먼지 굴러다니는걸 지적질이야 어딜


----------



## Altruistic Cact-us

It sounds like somebody is really pissed off and I guess it has something to do with his/her flatmate?

Loosely translated: he/she should go about his/her own business. Why does he/she blames me for my messy room even though his/her room is dirty as hell ?

ps. just brush that kind of person off rather than messing with.


----------



## SEA91

So it's about a room being dirty? It can't mean anything else?


----------



## Altruistic Cact-us

SEA91 said:


> So it's about a room being dirty? It can't mean anything else?


It seems to me that the person is speaking ill of him/her and holding grudges


----------



## Rance

SEA91 said:


> So it's about a room being dirty? It can't mean anything else?



No, that's an analogy used to describe the situation.
So yes, it means something else.


----------



## SEA91

Rance said:


> No, that's an analogy used to describe the situation.
> So yes, it means something else.



So the room being dirty is just an analogy?
So it could mean about a totally different situation, for example, angry with a colleague for example?


----------



## vientito

In a nutshell the person is telling him to mind his own affair. What follows is just a crude way of putting the message across. Being pissed is just an understatement, given the language being used.


----------



## Altruistic Cact-us

I believe I already gave you the answer. The person is telling you that you should stop being nosy.

Also, I reckon it is fair to say the person is really mad at OP and I don't think what I described earlier is understated at all. Without harboring resentment against OP, who would go nuts like that?


----------



## JW cho

its a bad & rude word.
It means

"you`d better do your job before disturbing other people"

In other words,

"None of your business"


----------

